# I'm Getting Bored!!



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Some of you know what happens when I get bored at work.......soon......some will find out when I get home next Wed.
:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Coordinates received.....commence bomb assemblies!:chk:chk


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Somebody better take cover


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Go take it to em!


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

From what i've seen....someone's getting hit hard...:tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Oh boy, here goes!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, well the FOG wants to play.

As most CS members know this will hurt but it will also take FOREVER.
Slow is an understatement in Dave's world.
Dave's bombs travel so slow you have to drive stakes to tell if they are moving.

For the noobs here is what The FOG Old Sailor has at his disposal.

Dave likes to deliver some bombs in person.









His Black Hawk Group









The FOG's Sub Group 









The Tank Group









His Calvary









The Canadian UPS Lady









Email









And Dave's Watch









Most of you will be very, very old before this lands.
So be patient folks, very, very, very, very patient. This is gonna take a while. A long, long, long, long, long while!

Have fun Dave!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You just made my day Al....Thanks :r:r:r

They don't know who they are playing with here......soon they'll understand.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's akin to "Cabin Fever"......Dave done gone berserk!! 

It looks cold up there from the pic you sent me from the boat, Dave.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

HILLarious pics AL! :tu :r :r :r

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo get 'em Old Sailor!


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

hahaha you guys are funny.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

This is going to leave a mark for sure!


Get some:tu


----------



## Biglizard1 (Apr 28, 2008)

I just spit coke out my nose......:r:r

Go get em tiger!


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Biglizard1 said:


> I just spit coke out my nose......:r:r
> 
> Go get em tiger!


I thought you stopped using ....:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> Some of you know what happens when I get bored at work


 People tend to get hurt.

When I get bored I ??? Ooo nevermind, got get'em dave.:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> Some of you know what happens when I get bored at work.......soon......some will find out when I get home next Wed.
> :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


I don't think I've ever seen you use that many pouncing monkies before, I feel sorry for some one :hn:hn


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> Well, well the FOG wants to play.
> 
> As most CS members know this will hurt but it will also take FOREVER.
> Slow is an understatement in Dave's world.
> Dave's bombs travel so slow you have to drive stakes to tell if they are moving.


On the plus side, someone is getting a new mailbox courtesy of some nicely aged sticks.

I'd duck.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Uh oh.. Popeye has gotten into the spinach!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Having been the recipient of not one but 2 of Sailor's packages.............I would say that someone is in for a world of hurt.

Here is the picture of my place after the second Sailor bomb.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

completely off topic, but right in the middle of the Amsterdam red light district there is a big pub called Old Sailor.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Al...that one should be nominated for post of the year.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

SilverFox said:


> Having been the recipient of not one but 2 of Sailor's packages.............I would say that someone is in for a world of hurt.
> 
> Here is the picture of my place after the second Sailor bomb.


Did I do that!!:r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

well, snail mail at its best.....not fast by a long shot


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone let me know when this lands!! :r

Go get 'em Dave!! :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i know who is gettin it and i approve of this message...:tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i know who is gettin it and i approve of this message...:tu


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Mike has seen what is behind my magic curtain on the ship....oh the pain that will be cast!!:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

There's gonna be trouble!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

They really have to give you more work to do on that ship!!   So thanks to the Canadian Coast Guards light work load on Dave someone is in for a whole lotta pain!!!

*You'll have plenty of time before it lands though ..... the Old Sailor is SLOW!!!
*


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

question is....will it land soon or be stuck in dry dock?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What's today? Oh the 26th, and the FOG got off the boat on the 25th. ​Soooooooooooooooooooooooo in a month or two or three etc, etc....
Someones in for a hurtin'​.

Let us not forget the vast array of weaponry​ the FOG has at his disposal​.

Welcome home OS, you FOBastage.

Al


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

what? we still waiting for this to it?...................................................:bn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I see we have 2 comedians here:r:r Al and Alex.....stay tuned.....let the games begin.:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> What's today? Oh the 26th, and the FOG got off the boat on the 25th. Soooooooooooooooooooooooo in a month or two or three etc, etc....
> Someones in for a hurtin'.
> 
> Let us not forget the vast array of weaponry the FOG has at his disposal.
> ...


:tg:tg:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I see we have 2 comedians here:r:r Al and Alex.....stay tuned.....let the games begin.:mn:mn


 let them begin..............you'll NEVER get me be for I leave, and maybe not while I'm over there either.............................................:bn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

did this land yet?...............have been gone a few days, training


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:rYou know me.....slow mail....going out Monday.......ya ya slow:r:r:r


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe a warning shot has been fired!

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=scared/scared0016.gif Duck and Cover Newbies!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

2 pkgs mailed out.......soon some newb's will know what it's like to mess with the FOG's.





ok Al....let the trash talk begin:r:r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Don't get all excited people just because Dave has said they are on the way means you have nearly a lifetime before it lands.

Well Dave which method, from your vast array of delivery options did you select to carry out this FOG mission?


In person.









Black Hawk Group









FOG Sub Group 









Tank Group









Calvary









Or The Canadian UPS Lady


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Tank group :chk:chk:r:chk:chk


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a funny feeling that Dave has got a lot of thought into the delivery and detonation method of this BOMB!

Snail mail is certified to deliver delivers nitro


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

it better be on the fast track...................................................:r


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

YAWN! Has this even left home yet??


----------

